# Delta Horn repair



## eryauch (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what repairs can be done to a delta horn from a 50's straightbar tank.  It looks fine inside but is not working.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## eryauch (Dec 13, 2009)

*Still not working*

I tried everything posted in the link and it still is not working.  Any other options?  Do the coils go bad?  Seems like a very simple unit; not much to go wrong.
Thanks for the help,
Eric


----------

